# Previo de micrófono con transformadores.



## AMiranda (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola a todos necesito vuestros sabios consejos ya que tengo bastantes dudas , estoy montando un previo de micrófono en un prototype board siguiendo este esquema:

Op-Amp Microphone Preamp

Lo he montado usando el famoso ne5532/34 y funciona. De momento le he puesto Panasonic electrolíticos para la señal y suenan muy transparentes comparándolos con unos electrolíticos de marca mala , le he añadido un control de ganancia , tengo una duda respecto al condensador de salida...por qué tiene concretamente un valor de 10 uF? y no de más? De hecho estoy pensando en no usar ningún condensador ni en la entrada ni en la salida y balancear con transformadores a la entrada y salida , de momento tengo el transformador de entrada de marca Sowter de un previo que no funcionaba....es un 1:6 gano bastante en ganancia. Tengo entendido que al usar transformadores para balancear y desbalancear no es necesario usar condensadores ni de entrada ni de salida...¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Sin embargo, necesitaré también alimentación phantom 48 V...imaginemos que quiero hacer el previo portátil y que quiero alimentarlo con baterías de 9 V , usando la búsqueda he encontrado ésto para la phantom:

Ver el archivo adjunto 10195

Resumiendo, si finalmente uso transformador para la entrada y salida y de paso me evito los condensadores en la señal .....tengo que incluir de nuevo dos condensadores en la señal para eliminar la continua si incluyo la phantom. cierto?? y si uso transformadores en entrada y salida me evito usar los condensadores para el operacional, me equivoco ?

Gracias por adelantado !



necesito tener todo antes claro para poder pedir de una todos los componentes que necesito...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2009)

> tengo una duda respecto al condensador de salida...por qué tiene concretamente un valor de 10uF? y no de más??



Buena pregunta...
Ese condensador forma un filtro pasa-altos junto con la impedancia de entrada de la etapa siguiente. 10uF es un valor de compromiso para asegurar una frecuencia de corte lo suficientemente baja con casi cualquier impedancia de entrada razonable de la etapa siguiente. Y no solo eso, con un valor tan grande te aseguras también que si la etapa siguiente tiene un capacitor en serie a la entrada, la conexión con este preamplificador casi no cause impacto en la frecuencia de corte del FPA de esa etapa.



> Tengo entendido que al usar transformadores para balancear y desbalancear no es necesario usar condensadores ni de entrada ni de salida...¿estoy en lo cierto?



NO, en este caso estas equivocado. Vos estas alimentando el circuito con una fuente de simple polaridad, así que la referencia de 0volts, tanto a la entrada como a la salida, no es 0v sino la mitad de la alimentación. En esas condiciones es obligatorio usar los capacitores de desacople.

Saludos!


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 1, 2009)

muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta.

entonces deduzco que con un condensador de salida y de entrada de 10uF basta cierto? 

tengo puesto en el prototipo un electrolítico Panasonic de 100uF a la salida y a la entrada, pero supongo que con un buen condensador de salida de 10uF ¿sobrará?? lo digo porque los condensadores de polipropileno de valores más altos son muy caros, pero los de 10uF, 22uF son asequibles...y lo mismo ocurrirá para la entrada, verdad?

respecto a lo de tener que usar los conensadores aunque use transformadores debido a la alimentación, si le pongo una alimentación simétrica sí que podría entonces omitir dichos condensadores???

este esquema es exactamente lo que pretendo:

http://www.borbelyaudio.com/pics/Fig-2.jpg

aunque se refiere a un operacional semidiscreto el AMP1, supongo que se podría usar como si de un ne5534 se tratase...

en el pdf de un transformador input jensen no parece que usen condensadores...

http://www.jensen-transformadorrmers.com/datashts/115ke.pdf

será porque se supone que se alimenta de una fuente simétrica??

en definitiva, me gustaría saber si sería posible omitir todos los condensadores de señal si uso transformador de entrada y salida, alimentación simétrica y aplico la phantom según este esquema:

http://www.borbelyaudio.com/pics/Fig-2.jpg

ahí, según puedo observar, al aplicar la phantom, la señal no se filtrará por ningún condensador, supongo porque está el transformador...


un saludo y gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> entonces deduzco que con un condensador de salida de 10uF basta cierto?
> 
> tengo puesto en el prototipo un electrolítico Panasonic de 100uF a la salida, pero supongo que con un buen condensador de salida de 10uF ¿sobrará?? lo digo porque los condensadores de polipropileno de valores más altos son muy caros, pero los de 10uF, 22uF son asequibles...y lo mismo ocurrirá para la entrada, verdad?



Puede sobrar o no...eso depende, como te dije, de la etapa siguiente a la que vaya conectado tu preamplificador. Pero es muy probable que sea suficiente.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> respecto a lo de tener que usar los conensadores aunque use transformadores debido a la alimentación, si le pongo una alimentación simétrica sí que podría entonces omitir dichos condensadores???
> 
> este esquema es exactamente lo que pretendo:
> 
> ...



Yo supongo que será por eso, por que no hay referencia a la forma en la que alimenta el A.O.

Saludos!


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 1, 2009)

el previo estaría destinado a conectarlo a un conversor A/D, una interface de audio.

ezavalla, gracias por la ayuda, creo que optaré a usarlo con transformador de entrada y salida, alimentación simétrica...o quizá sólo con transformador de entrada y usar dos buenos condensadores en la salida, tengo que pensármelo...

los previos de micro que me encantan como suenan suelen llevar transformador de entrada y salida como pueden ser el api 512, el neve 1272, altec, etc...(salvando las diferencias al usar operacionales discretos)

los transformadores generan distorsión, pero eso aporta un color agradable a la hora de grabar una voz, una guitarra, da cuerpo, quita transitoriosm agudos sedosos...

en términos técnicos sin transformadores el circuito suena perfecto, el que tengo montado sin transformadores suena perfecto, pero cuando le añado un transformador sowter que tengo por ahi 1:6 a parte de conseguir ganancia, consigo un sonido diferente que me gusta...

aqui una muestra de un clon de api 512, transformadores y el operacional discreto...

es más, posteriormente podría reemplazar el ne5534 por un operacional discreto DIY...

http://www.structuredloud.com/files/gimgs/14_singleabove.jpg


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> los previos de micro que me encantan como suenan suelen llevar transformador de entrada y salida como pueden ser el api 512, el neve 1272, altec, etc...(salvando las diferencias al usar operacionales discretos)



Hola Alberto.

_[Lo que sigue es una opinión personal, que no creo sea única ni persigue una unificación de criterios.]_

Por lo que veo estás a punto de darte la cabeza contra la pared de los mitos. Que los transformadores de audio generan distorsiones que pueden resultar más o menos agradables, según quién las oiga, es cierto y estamos de acuerdo.
Que dan más cuerpo... Como pierden agudos, notás más la franja de 2 a 5kHz y ahí tenés el "cuerpo". ¿Agudos sedosos? Claro, les quita los chillidos más agudos. Un pasabajos (una RC nomás) a la entrada, sintonizada en 8-10kHz te puede sorprender. Probá que no perdés nada, y variá las frecuencias de corte. A que encontrás algo que te guste para los agudos chillones.

Los preamplificador que escuchaste y tanto te gustaron tienen filtros y demás cosas que acentúan o deprimen una parte de la señal. La coloratura final se debe a eso, la "magia" la hacen esos filtros (sumada a la de los transformadores).
Y los operacionales discretos... Sólo pueden ser útiles para tener control sobre cómo distorsionan y filtran frecuencias, pero te pongo la firma ya mismo a que hacen más ruido que el NE5532 y que la respuesta no va a ser tan uniforme. Y con un poco de trabajo y mucha menos plata, podés lograr lo mismo con el mismo integradito de 1 dólar.

El secreto no pasa por los operacionales discretos y caros o integrados y baratos. Uno tiende a pensar que si son caros, serán mejores... Error.
_En menor medida_, la cosa pasa por los transformadores y la mayor parte, por unas resistencias y condensadorcitos de poco valor que te van filtrando frecuencias.

A experimentar, que es la parte divertida, y poné la oreja para ver dónde te suena mejor.

Este tema y este otro te pueden resultar interesantes. Si querés, leelos.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 1, 2009)

hola gracias por la respuesta...

lei esos hilos antes de postear nada...

la verdad, yo sí noto la diferencia entre un condensador electrolítico standard y un electrolítico Panasonic...quién no lo note es que está sordo...

decirte que el preamplificador de una interface PRO ...Mbox 2, se parece bastante al diseño que tengo en prototypeboard....al cambiar los condensadores de entrada y salida por unos Panasonic la cosa ha mejorado increiblemente, menuda transparencia...

respecto a la diferencia entre unos electrolíticos panasonic y unos de polipropileno no puedo hablar porque no he hecho la comparación...

el ne5532 me parece perfecto, ahí no te lo voy a discutir, menos ruido y distorsión que uno discreto seguro...y por cierto lo he compardo con un TL072 y me quedon con el 5532. no me digas que no hay diferencia...

sobre los transformadores, tienes razón, es cuestión de filtros, pero no me podrás negar que también es cuestión de armónicos, y un filtro no añade armónicos, al igual que una válvula tiene más THD, más distorsiòn, pero es una distorsión más agradable, al igual que un amplificador a válvulas para guitarra es más agradable en su distorsión que uno de transistores, soy músico, no entiendo mucho de electrónica pero oído tengo.

puedes simular los transformadores usando filtros etc...pero no puedes simular los transitorios, desfases en agudos y armónicos añadidos que te puede dar un transformador.....

he probado un transformador SOWTER en la entrada y consigo sobre todo más ganancia en el circuito y eso creo que ya tiene una ventaja, por otro lado me gusta que quite transitorios a la señal.


aqui tienes datasheet de un transformador de entrada jensen..

http://www.jensen-transformadorrmers.com/datashts/115ke.pdf

fijate en las gráficas de la fase y distorsión...dime como simular eso con un simple filtro por favor...

el ne5532 me encanta....es cierto que quizá uno discreto no le gane mucho...pero estoy planteando un circuito que no creo que tenga nada que ver con el fanatismo...sino una realidad, un transformador altera la señal de una forma y muy diferente a como lo hace un filtro..

estas diferencias yo puedo notarlas, tengo buenos monitores de estudio, auriculares hd 25 SP II, conversores ADA RME....

esas pequeñas diferencias tan sutiles las puedo diferenciar y sin esfuerzo, no tengo un superoido pero sí un buen equipo de escucha...a la hora de grabar un tema musical es muy importante no sólo la grabación de una pista, sino la suma de todas, y quizá una sola muestra no se note, pero sí la suma de ellas...

está claro que los transformadores aplican color, los condensadores igual, distorsión es color, armónicos, algunos más musicales que otros, pares o impares...

con los panasonic se gana definición en general y una menor distorsión, y no es un engaño al oído, simplemente tienes que analizarlo con un analizador de espectro.

y lo mismo con un transformador...

estes de acuerdo con esto o no....usar transformadores es un diseño viable como puede ser no usarlo...no me puedes negar que un transformador cerámico chino es igual que un mundorf de polipropileno, unos oídos con un buen equipo no tarda en darse cuenta de que hay gran diferencia, y no solo los oídos sino analizando la señal, enviando un simple tono puro y viendo los armónicos generados en cada uno...es una realidad, no un fanatismo..
seguramente el sonido que sacaría sin usar transformadores será mucho más natural...transparente pero usando un transformador se producen alinealidades que al oído le gustan...los transitorios cambian....y por eso hay variedad de preamplificador a la hora de grabar ...según la fuente a grabar puedes usar un previo más rápido que otro. no es lo mismo grabar una voz, una acústica que una batería....

he modificado un micrófono de estudio marca rusa Oktava modelo 319 reemplazando sus condensadores por unos de calidad, tantalo kemet, polipropileno y el cambio ha sido drástico, muy parecido a un micrófono de calidad neumann.

los componentes son importantes, no estoy hablando de poner condensadores de 200 dolares, pero sí unos de 6 dolares.

quien no quiera ver esto es que o está totalmente sordo o es que no tiene el equipo adecuado para realizar las pruebas de forma correcta.

un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.

me puedes indicar donde estan los filtros de los que hablas en los previos que me gustan por ejemplo este? que por cierto no sé si habrás tenido la oportunidad de escuchar o probar, grabar una buena voz una buena guitarra taylor por ejemplo...

http://www.waltzingbear.com/Schematics/API/API_312.htm

de todas formas no me refería que uno discreto fuese mejor....sino que tengo la posibilidad de reemplazarlo, montar uno discreto, experimentar, disfrutar que es de lo que se trata.

a parte de todo esto, se agradece tu opinión, por favor podrías también ayudar y opinar sobre los condensadores de salida , con 10uF es suficiente???....es necesaria realmente una fuente simétrica para no tener que usar condensadores de entrada y salida aun así usando transformadores en entrada y salida???? si tienes conocimientos en el tema me sería de gran ayuda que me orientases por ese lado electrónico, más que por el del sonido, escucha y mitos..

gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola de nuevo



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> la verdad, yo sí noto la diferencia entre un condensador electrolítico standard y un electrolítico Panasonic...quién no lo note es que está sordo...


Estamos de acuerdo. Lo que plantea el artículo aquel (y yo sostengo) es que entre un buen condensador (Panasonic, por ejemplo) y uno de esos super especiales de audio, no hay diferencias.
Entre un Condensador marca Ching Ping Zhong, de los que vende un chino por kilo, y un condensador decentemente bueno, hay diferencia de calidad y obviamente de sonido. Pero ya más que uno bueno, no vale la pena.

En eso de que la distorsión valvular es distinta, estamos de acuerdo. Pero no es nada que no se pueda emular. Eso sí: ver una válvula con el filamento incandescente me encanta, y le da alma al sonido por más que esto último es absolutamente subjetivo.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> estes de acuerdo con esto o no....usar transformadores es un diseño viable como puede ser no usarlo...


¿Cómo podría yo disentir con eso?



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> he modificado un micrófono de estudio marca rusa Oktava modelo 319 reemplazando sus condensadores por unos de calidad, tantalo kemet, polipropileno y el cambio ha sido drástico, muy parecido a un micrófono de calidad neumann.
> los componentes son importantes, no estoy hablando de poner condensadores de 200 dolares, pero sí unos de 6 dolares.


Y eso es lo que dice el artículo sobre condensadores. Y lo que digo yo. Es más, he modificado (cambiado componentes nada más) un Behringer B2Pro y el sonido es MUCHÍSIMO mejor. Algunas otras cosas también he hecho con las gamas más bajas de audio y suenan espectaculares después. Seguimos estando de acuerdo.




AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> me puedes indicar donde estan los filtros de los que hablas en los previos que me gustan por ejemplo este? que por cierto no sé si habrás tenido la oportunidad de escuchar o probar, grabar una buena voz una buena guitarra taylor por ejemplo...
> 
> http://www.waltzingbear.com/Schematics/API/API_312.htm



Cómo no:
C6 y C7 forman dos filtros con los bobinados del primario. Dependerán del valor de las bobinas para saber las frecuencias que filtran, pero seguramente bloquean sólo  frecuencias de radio y no alteran el sonido (son condensadores muy chicos y supongo que no pasarán de 600 Ohm los bobinados). 
R4 y C5 forman otro filtro que va a realzar los graves (f-3dB=141,9Hz). En realidad, va a atenuar todo lo que esté por encima de esa frecuencia, dejando los graves más fuertes.
Después, C4 y R3 forman otro filtro, por el que se atenúa la ganancia de lo que esté por encima de (redondeando) 65Hz.
Poné en el ecualizados, una línea plana y levantá el cursor dos o tres puntos de todas las frecuencias hasta 65Hz, y un punto lo que haya entre 65 y 140Hz. Muy groseramente eso hacen esos dos filtros sumados.
Creo que no me equivoqué en los cálculos ni las apreciaciones. Si lo hice, alguien que me corrija, por favor.

Siguiendo, el API2520 es un operacional discreto, hecho a medida. Si revisás el circuito verás algunos filtros más. Y si mirás las prestaciones que declaran para este bicho, es un NE5532 (inclusive un poco peor en varios puntos) pero con  más potencia de salida (se la dan Q5 y Q9).




AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...y opinar sobre los condensadores de salida , con 10uF es suficiente???....


En la enorme mayoría de los casos, alcanza y sobra.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> es necesaria realmente una fuente simétrica para no tener que usar condensadores de entrada y salida aun así usando transformadores en entrada y salida?


Si no usás una fuente simétrica, tenés +V/2 sumada a la alterna (audio) a la salida del operacional. Si la carga son los 600 Ohm que suelen tener los primarios de los transformadores, en reposo aparecerá una corriente de  (Ley de Ohm) +V/1,2[mA]. Si +V fueran los 30V con los que se suelen alimentar los operacionales (+-15V), la corriente sería de (calculadora)... 
Y la máxima que puede entregar el operacional es de... (datasheet, pero suele andar por los 20mA). Resultado: Los picos "no pueden subir" porque falta corriente.
Eso es en reposo, y no mejora demasiado ni aún si se alimenta con "apenas" 12V (+-6V).
 Cuando la salida va al pico positivo, la corriente pasa a ser de +V/0,6[mA]. Peor todavía.
Acá es donde ganan los discretos estos, que pueden entregar unos 140/150mA y 10V y fracción de amplitud (1,5W sobre 75 Ohm de carga).


Con una fuente simétrica a la salida tenés 0V más la alterna, y sólo en los picos más altos podrías llegar a tener corrientes como las que calculaste al principio. Eso es más lindo.


--------------
En definitiva, creo no estamos en desacuerdo en líneas generales, ni encontré un punto en el que chocáramos de frente. Sólo planteo que mucho de lo que se dice de la "magia" (entiéndase bien el sentido de la palabra) de tal o cual equipo no está en esas cosas que se pregonan, sino en un diseño particular hecho con dos componentes tan "inofensivos" y baratos como una resistencia y un condensador.
Los transformadores aportan lo suyo (nunca lo negué) y uno bueno es mucho mejor que uno berreta (de mala calidad). 
Los operacionales discretos... Ahí sí que no me sumo. Esos son uno de los mitos. Hacerlos para experimentar, como porponés, buenísimo, pero no esperes grandes prestaciones comparándolo con el viejo, conocido y barato 5532 con unas resistencias y condensadores alrededor

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2009)

Este es un artículo, momentáneamente incompleto, sobre los capacitores en audio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/

Digo momentáneamente porque tengo mas datos para agregar, cosa que haré en cuanto tenga tiempo de ponerme a escribir.


Ohpsss !, sorry "Caho" no habia visto que habias puesto el link de los condensadores.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

No hay drama Fogo.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 2, 2009)

gracias por las respuestas, veo que en el fondo pensamos lo mismo jajaja

de momento creo que montaré el circuito con el transformador de entrada que tengo Sowter, que es un 200:30k supongo que no tendría problemas si lo conecto diréctamente a la entrada del circuito..cierto?

usaré los dos canales del ne5532 para tener una salida balanceada sin transformador....a la salida colocaré dos condensadores panasonic de 22uF o de 100uF.

lo alimentaré con una batería de 9v para hacerlo portátil.

subiré el esquema con las modificaciones,donde hago el doble circuito, añado la ganancia y conecto el transformador de entrada.


un saludo y gracias.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 3, 2009)

cuando iba a realizar el pedido de los componentes he encontrado este transformador 1:1 bastante barato, según he leido no suena mal y lo he visto en bastantes proyectos...

http://www.banzaieffects.com/TM018-Transformer-pr-16826.html

cómo lo veis para conectarlo a la salida y balancear la señal sin tener que duplicar el circuito?

alimentaría el circuito con una fuente simétrica usando dos pilas de 9v para hacerlo portátil, de esta forma me evito el condensadores de entrada y tendría entrada y salida balanceada por transformador. cierto?

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

10k de impedancia en la salida se me hace bastante... Pero mientras la etapa siguiente tenga una impedancia de entrada (bastante) más alta, no creo que haya  problemas.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...de esta forma me evito el condensadores de entrada...


Si ponés un transformador en cada punta, me parece correcto. Eso sí, no le enchufes una guitarr eléctrica, porque con los 10k que va a mostrar a la entrada te vas a quedar corto.

Saludos y esperamos el esquemático de lo que estás pensando hacer.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 4, 2009)

sí, me idea es ponerle el que tengo de marca sowter de 200:30k en la entrda y este quizá en la salida...

http://www.banzaieffects.com/TM019-Transformer-pr-16827.html

por lo que cuesta lo compraré y haré pruebas a ver si noto diferencias entre usar transformador en la salida o no..


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 14, 2009)

voy contando lo que llevo hasta ahora...

de momento sigo esperando los componentes para poder montar la placa...lo tengo en prototipo..

finalmente el previo usará alimentación de 9v, transformador de entrada, condensador 10uF para la entrada de polipropileno, operacional ne5534, condensador de salida 10uF polipro, salida sin balancear, control de ganancia, y alimentación phantom usando una pila de 9v, por lo que será portátil.

la alimentación phantom sólo es de 9v y no de 48v pero lo he probado con mi micro de condensador y funciona perfectamente, la verdad, la calidad es muy muy buena, me encanta el ne5534, no sé cómo sonarán los OPA pero éste me encanta.

el transformador de entrada le da un toque bastante bueno, además que tengo así más ganancia y me puedo evitar los condensadores para la phantom...

es de mis primeros montajes, lo montaré en una placa perforada de estas:

http://www.banzaieffects.com/Board-PS-050-pr-17525.html

que tienen 3 conectados entré sí, nunca las he usado pero me ha parecido parecido al sistema del prototypeboard.

sobre la caja donde meter el circuito, mejor una de aluminio? debería conectar la masa a la carcasa?

un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2009)

Buenísimo Alberto.
Me alegro de que vaya todo viento en popa con tu proyecto.

En referencia a lo que decís del 5532 y los OPA, no gastaría plata en un OPA (caro). En audio, el 5532 (y su hermano, el 5534) son de lo mejor que hay en relación calidad/precio, junto con el TL072 y su familia.
Se pueden lograr distorsiones y niveles de ruido más bajos, pero a un costo bastante más alto y serán detectables con instrumental de medición, mas no con el oído.

De nuevo, para aplicaciones de audio realistas, no vale la pena gastarse una buena cantidad de plata en algo superior al 5532 o al 072.

(Otra vez, es opinión mía. Me gustaría leer otras.)

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 15, 2009)

entre el tl072 y el ne5532 casi no hay diferencia, hice un pequeño test, pero me quedo con el ne5532 me parece más rápido en transitorios, ambos son muy limpios, pero el ne5532/4 me encanta.

una vez montado el previo estoy pensando en probar uno discreto usando los circuitos que subió Cronos usando un fet y un transistor u otros ...si monto un operacional sencillito con 2 o 4 transistores y lo reemplazo en el socket directamente funcionaría...

por ejemplo, esto que he encontrado valdría para probar?

http://www.victoryvictor.net/operacionales4_archivos/image006.gif


----------



## Cacho (Sep 15, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> por ejemplo, esto que he encontrado valdría para probar?
> http://www.victoryvictor.net/operacionales4_archivos/image006.gif


 
Eso que posteaste es una etapa de ganancia de corriente. Y según cómo la uses puede hasta resultarte contraproducente.
Un circuito (básicamente) como ese se usa en las salidas de los operacionales (mirá el circuito equivalente en los datasheets) y a la salida de los amplificadores (mirá por Gran Señal algunos esquemas). No es esa la única forma de conectarlos, pero sí que es frecuente.

Un pequeño resumen sobre los operacionales: Son esencialmente iguales a los amplificadores de potencia de cientos o miles de Watt, aunque estos sólo manejan unos pocos mW.
He ahí la diferencia más fácilmente notable.
En base a eso, un operacional discreto no es más que un mini (o micro) amplificador en lo que respecta a potencia.

En esta página podés ver varias cosas básicas que te pueden ayudar a entender algunas cuestiones de sonido, y en este artículo en particular habla sobre amplificador. Es una buena introducción, fácil de entender, a qué hace cada parte del amplificador. Eso mismo, pero en mucho menor escala es lo que hacen los operacionales.

Un poco más avanzada es esta otra página, del archiconocido Douglas Self, y acá en particular habla sobre operacionales. Muy recomendable.
Si te fijás, cerca del final del artículo propone un circuito para manejar "heavy loads" ("cargas pesadas", o que requieren bastante corriente) con operacionales y aparece un operacional con algo como lo que posteaste vos a la salida.

Tan recomendable como la anterior es la página de Rod Elliott (ESP Audio), un australiano que realmente SABE (con mayúsculas) de qué habla. Como no podía quedarse afuera, también habla sobre diseños con operacionales. Está en tres partes la nota y es muy buena. Dale una leída que seguro algo te deja.

Para ser honesto, no creo que un operacional discreto te vaya a dar muchas alegrías en lo que a resultados refiere, pero para experimentar es una muy buena cosa.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 26, 2009)

hola, adjunto una foto del previo que estoy realizando ya montado en placa.

como veis, tiene transformador de entrada, un ne5534, y lo más destacable, 2 condensadores de polipropileno mundorf (7$ cada uno) para la entrada y salida.

está destinado a usarlo como previo portátil, por ello, lo alimento con dos pilas de 9v, y además lleva phantom, de momento usando una pila de 9v, mi micrófono oktava funciona correctamente, pero creo que probaré con 4 pilas de 12v.

la phantom no lleva condensadores ya que uso transformador de entrada, sólo 2 resistencias de 10k de metalfilm 1%.

el sonido es muy muy bueno, es transparente, y el transformador le aporta un sonido muy interesante.

pero tengo problemas de ruidos de masa, tengo un zumbido de masa que se quita cuando toco con la mano la patilla 3 que está libre del potenciómetro de ganancia, cuando lo toco con la mano ese zumbido desaparece. ¿se os ocurre cómo solucionar esto?...cuando lo meta en una caja metálica tendré menos problemas de ruidos?

por otro lado, cada vez que enciendo o apago el previo con el switch obtengo picos que saturan la entrada de mi conversor. El circuito ya lleva un condensador de 100uF como podeis ver en la imagen pero sigo teniendo los picos...debería colocar otro en serie de la señal procedente de la fuente?

un saludo!

adjunto la imagen.

un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 26, 2009)

Muy lindo. Me gustan las cosas hechas punto a punto.

Me surge un pedido casi obvio: ¿Podés subir el esquema del aparatito de la foto?

Por otro lado, cada cablecito que estás usando ahí es una antena potencial y no se ve cómo está conectado todo. Si tenés una disposición mala en los cables de tierra es muy probable que tengas bucles de masa y ruidos feos.

Insisto con el esquema, para poder ver qué armaste, y agrego a lo anterior unas fotos del lado de abajo y del circuito en general.


Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 27, 2009)

el circuito es este:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/lf071_mic.htm

en la resistencia R2 le he puesto el potenciómetro de ganancia, el condensador y resistencia que van al negativo los he soldado directamente en la patilla del potenciómetro.

he añadido el transformador de entrada y la alimentación phantom,
algo tal que así:

http://www.hispasonic.com/comunidad/download/file.php?id=80846&mode=view

He probado a alejar el circuito del ordenador y la mayoría del ruido ha desaparecido.

Sin embargo por el analizador de espectro software puedo ver ruido también en los 50Hz, ¿cómo es posible si lo estoy alimentando por pilas?

por cierto, ya he hecho la comparación entre los condensadores panasonic y los mundorf. Los panasonic no están nada mal, pero distorsionan algo más. Se parecen algo más los de polipropileno a los de tántalo, pero para este caso prefiero los de polipropileno la verdad.

Todavía no sé cómo solucionar el problema de los picos al encender y apagar con el switch, ya tengo puesto el de 100uF como indica el esquema.

por cierto, sólo he usado un canal y no tengo transformador de salida por lo que la salida es desbalanceada, pero no debería tener problemas en ese aspecto ya que uso un camble de 20cm para conectarlo al conversor AD.

está claro que los cables son antenas en potencia...y por ahí debe ir el problema...

quizá metiéndolo en una caja de aluminio y uniendo todas las masas a la caja desaparezcan los problemas...

de todas formas subo una prueba rápida que he grabado con la guitarra acústica, tiene algo de reverb.

subo también a parte un audio del ruido que obtengo con la ganancia casi al máximo..

un saludo!!


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 27, 2009)

subo dos muestras en el zip, una la guitarra, al final de ese audio podemos ver el ruido de fondo (hay que contar también el ruido de ambiente de la sala) y subo el ruido aislado sin el ambiente de sala en otro audio. Lo he subido bastante para que se oiga, por lo que queda exagerado, con el analizador de espectro se ve el hum en 50hz...ahora el ruido es mucho menor al alejarlo de la cpu, pero sigo teniendo un zumbido, hiss y el hum, no es exagerado, pero ahí está.

un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> subo dos muestras en el zip, una la guitarra, al final de ese audio podemos ver el ruido de fondo (hay que contar también el ruido de ambiente de la sala) y subo el ruido aislado sin el ambiente de sala en otro audio. Lo he subido bastante para que se oiga, por lo que queda exagerado, con el analizador de espectro se ve el hum en 50hz...ahora el ruido es mucho menor al alejarlo de la cpu, pero sigo teniendo un zumbido, hiss y el hum, no es exagerado, pero ahí está.



Suena lindo el pre, y me da la impresión de que efectivamente los cables están actuando como antenas.
Acordate de que el ruido de 50Hz está por *todas* partes. Hay cables de electricidad por las paredes y los techos de prácticamente todas las habitaciones.

Al alejarlo de la compu seguramente bajó el nivel un ruido un poco más alto que debía haber, que debía estar enmascarando al de 50Hz. Una carcasa puesta a tierra va a ayudar, y una buena distribución de las conexiones de masa (una estrella) va a ayudar. Leé un tema de EZavalla sobre Supresión de Ruidos y vas a tener una buena idea de por dónde va la cosa. 
Es mejor usar un chasis ferromagnético ;-), y si ponés cables mallados en lugar de los que estás usando, mejor que mejor.

De persistir el hiss, será cuestión de poner un condensador como C14 en este circuito que posteaste. Eso hace un corte de frecuencias altas. Más grande es, más recorta.

Saludos y esperamos novedades.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 28, 2009)

Puede ser lo que comentas del C14, hace un recorte o atenua?, me interesa más bien que atenue..más que recortar.

Tienes razón con los cables mallados, compraré el chasis que me indicas y a ver...

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 28, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> Puede ser lo que comentas del C14, hace un recorte o atenua?



Recorte y atenuación son la misma cosa en definitiva. Sólo varía la magnitud.
El condensador se comporta como una resistencia frente a las ondas. No se llama exactamente resistencia, sino reactancia capacitiva (Xc) y su valor depende de la frecuencia. 
Más exactamente, Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C).
_Pi_ es 3,14..., _f_ es la frecuencia en Hz y _C_ es la capacidad en faradios.

Miralo así: Te quedan dos resistencias en paralelo en la realimentación, una fija y la otra variable.
A mayor frecuencia menor resistencia verán las ondas a través de C14, con lo que la ganancia será menor (atenuación). Más agudo, menos ganancia. Y como el hiss es agudo...


Saludos


Edit: No compres un chasis "para probar", no hace falta. Con unos pedazos de chapa (inclusive una lata nomás) podés apantallar el asunto y si va bien, recién ahí comprar o mandar a hacer un chasis.
Acercale un imán y si se pega, sirve.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 28, 2009)

bueno yo por recorte entiendo que filtra todas las frecuencias desde una frecuenta de corte, tal y como lo hace un crossover...y atenuar lo considero bajar unos dbs un ancho de banda.

http://www.dancetech.com/aa_dt_new/hardware/IMAGES/waves_renaissance_eq_6band.jpg

por lo que en esta imagen el primer filtro en 28 Hz sería un recorte de graves, es decir un HP y el cuarto en 2828Hz una atenuación de 4,9 db para un ancho de banda (Q) de 0,80, un filtro banda.

por eso mismo no sabía si ese condensador iba a hacer un recorte o una atenuación.

respecto a lo del chasis, tienes razón, tengo uno del previo LA AUDIO que tengo abierto, de donde saqué el transformador de entrada de un canal. probaré a meterlo en ese chasis y ver si consigo algo...

está claro que además necesito apantallar los cables.

he visto en otros esquemas que el condensador de 10uF que viene de la ganancia, en otros circuitos es de 2200uF...voy a probar ahora mismo diferentes valores para el condensador en paralelo que mencionas y quizá diferentes valores para el de 10uF.

por cierto muy buenos los pdfs del enlace!

un saludo!


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 28, 2009)

hola, he hecho varias pruebas.... lo primero, la mayoría del zumbido de 50 hz proviene del propio cable de micrófono que está cerca de los cables de alimentación del ordenador , es el que realmente actúa como antena...:-/ y además es bastante largo, sin embargo este problema de ruidos con el previo de una tarjeta de sonido externa nunca los he tenido. He separado el cable y ya no tengo ese ruido prácticamente. También las propias bobinas de los conos de mis monitores se captan por el micro, me alejo y ya no tengo ese ruido.

he probado con la carcasa y no quita ningún ruido de ese tipo, la mayoría se ha solucionado simplemente alejando el cable...de hecho con un micrófono dinámico casi no tengo nada, cuando conecto la phanton tengo algo más...

sin embargo todavía tengo hiss y he probado a poner en paralelo el condensador, en la resistencia de ganancia, el valor que he puesto que tenía más pequeño era de 10nF, el hiss desaparace totalmente pero claro también la señal que me interesa de agudos. Creo que la solución es poner un condensador de menor valor...aunque no sé cómo calcularlo bien. Con 10nF me quita demasiados agudos, quizá con un 1 nF? ¿cómo podría calcular esto?

me surge una duda, ese condensador que ponga en paralelo tendría que ser de calidad?, es decir afecta a la señal cierto?

por cierto si no es mucha molestia podrías indicarme qué función tiene el condensador c24 en el circuito de phantom?..yo en mi circuito sólo tengo las dos resistencias de 10K y no he puesto el c24 ni r30....además no entiendo por qué tanto condensador c4,c5,c6...

creo que el asunto está ahí en el control de ganancia y quizá también tenga que ver la salida no balanceada, porque el ruido suena parecido a cuando todo con el dedo el tip del cable que está conectado a la entrada del conversor....

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 28, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...la mayoría del zumbido de 50 hz proviene del propio cable de micrófono...


Buenísimo, uno menos.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> Creo que la solución es poner un condensador de menor valor...aunque no sé cómo calcularlo bien. Con 10nF me quita demasiados agudos, quizá con un 1 nF? ¿cómo podría calcular esto?


Ese filtro va a tener una frecuencia de corte (f-3dB) que se calcula como 1/(2*pi*R*C). Como el valor de R lo conocés, podés calcular dónde va a cortar según el valor de C que pongas (acordate de que va en Faradios en la fórmula).
Aclaración: Es el mismo principio que el del link, sólo que varía un poco la implementación.




AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> me surge una duda, ese condensador que ponga en paralelo tendría que ser de calidad?, es decir afecta a la señal cierto?


Na... No hace falta.
La parte de señal que se ve afectada por ese condensador es principalmente la que "se tira", la que se atenúa.
Como sea, en los valores que vas a usar seguramente no vas a conseguir más que cerámicos (con suerte de poliéster o algo por el estilo).
No te vuelvas loco con ese condensador.




AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...qué función tiene el condensador c24 en el circuito de phantom?..yo en mi circuito sólo tengo las dos resistencias de 10K y no he puesto el c24 ni r30....


C24 es una especie de "Soft Start". Al cerrar el interruptor circula corriente a través de R30 y el voltaje va subiendo de a poco, a medida que se carga el condensador.
Así se evitan ruidos de encendido.
Cuando se abre el switch, el voltaje se mantiene mientras se descarga C24. Algo como un "Soft Stop", si es que vale el término. 
Se evitan ruidos de arranque y parada.
Y ¿resistencias de 10k? Sólo veo las de 6k81 clásicas en el esquema.




AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...además no entiendo por qué tanto condensador c4,c5,c6...


Eso es por la resistencia en que presentan los condensadores (además de la Xc). Poniendo tres en paralelo esa resistencia se baja a un tercio, y la capacidad se aumenta al triple (con lo que baja la Xc). Es una delicadeza de construcción.




AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...quizá también tenga que ver la salida no balanceada


No me parece... Si el cable fuera largo, entonces sí le pondría una ficha al tipo de  salida.


Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 29, 2009)

respuestas de lujo, muchas gracias!....

eso es, ahora lo entiendo es un filtro pasa bajos, ahora me queda encontrar el valor adecuado

vale, colocaré el C24 para la phantom porque es cierto, tengo los picos por el switch, haré lo mismo con el switch del previo también.

he visto que se suele usar 6k81 para la phantom pero también he visto con valores de 10k.

por cierto, espero no resultar pesado pero...¿para qué sirve le condensador de 10uF en serie de la R1?:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/lf071_mic.htm

un saludo!


----------



## vierc (Sep 29, 2009)

hola buenas!!! una preguntita

en el circuito del preamplificador con phantom que sale en la miniatura de adjuntos del mensaje de arriba, cual de las resistencias tengo que substituir por un potenciometro para regular la ganancia????

GRACIAS


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 29, 2009)

quizá esté equivocado pero supongo que el de 100k, el que está justo encima del operacional...

el circuito tiene tiene buena pinta verdad?

por cierto, ahora lo acabo de ver....justo encima de esa resistencia de 100k está el condensador en paralelo que quizá necesite de 47nF???

saludo.


----------



## vierc (Sep 29, 2009)

Pues ahora que lo dices no lo se... haver si alguien nos lo aclara

lo de la resistencia creo que si, tiene sentido gracias!!!

y ya que estamos lanzo otra pregunta:

quiero construir un rack con 6 preamplificador con phantom como este, bastaria con ese transformador o le meto otro de mas amperaje????


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 29, 2009)

creo que has elegido muy bien...

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm

en cuanto acabe el mío seguramente me aventure a montarlo, el regulador de tensión, phantom, entrada balanceada....si no vas a usar transformador de entrada me parece una solución fantástica lo de que sea híbrido y no sólo el operacional...

aunque por lo que parece el operacional sirve para balancear y la preamplificación se realiza sólo por los transistores? es algo que no tengo muy claro...el opamp sólo interviene en la señal de entrada balanceada o también amplifica la señal? porque si es así tampoco tendría mucha ganancia el circuito no?

pone que se use una fuente de 500mA, para la phantom no creo que haga falta mucho amperaje, por ejemplo mi micro oktava de condensador tiene un consumo de 8mA...respecto al previo en sí...tampoco creo que tenga un gran consumo, qué serán? 50mA como mucho?? el único punto que veo interesante para añadir al circuito que quieres montar es añadirle un switch de on/off para la phantom con su correspondiente condensador como ha comentado cacho para hacer un "soft start" y la ganancia que comentas...

de todas formas que Cacho u otro sabio nos aclare, me interesa bastante también

respecto al condensador en paralelo para el control de ganancia aquí podemos ver como ponen uno de 390nF:

http://www.jensen-transformadorrmers.com/datashts/115ke.pdf

un saludo!!


----------



## vierc (Sep 29, 2009)

Realmente lo que amplifica como tu dices son los transistores, el operacional solo es para eliminar el ruido de la señal balanceada. 

Ahora haber si alguien nos acaba de aclarar lo de la ganancia y el condensador

tambien habia pensado en ponerle aparte del swich para la phantom, otro de Mute y otro de Balance para señales de micros no balanceadas aunque dude que lo use, nunca esta de mas tenerlo, y para la entrada un conector de superficie XLR3/TRS para tener mas diversidad de conectores... tambien un vumeter que he encontrado por otra pagina, luego la mando, para tener una referencia con el "peak" (pico de señal) en fin, haber si lo logramos

un saludo!!

Rectifico lo de antes, los transistores adaptan la señal para que el operacional pueda trabajar con ella y amplificarla, aparte de eliminar ruido al acer la comparacion del balance. 

He estado estudiando un poco mas el circuito i el condensador creo que esta bien (47pf), i la resistencia a substituir estoy casi seguro de que es la que decimos.

por lo demas, aqui te dejo el vumeter que te dicho:

http://www.fullcustom.es/guias/vumeter-estereo

yo optaria por poner el integrado U 2066 B ya que tiene mas rango dinamico.

Espero que Cacho me rectifique si me equiboco, cosa que es muy probable...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> he visto que se suele usar 6k81 para la phantom pero también he visto con valores de 10k.


Poné "Johnson Noise" en google y vas a ver por qué te conviene usar los valores más chicos posibles de resistencias.
En *muy* resumidas cuentas, a mayor resistencia más ruido mete (en este caso es despreciable, una nada, pero suma) y está relacionado con el calentamiento del material y la frecuencia.
Regla: Las resistencias, del valor más bajo posible y de la mayor potencia que se puedan usar (en el 90% de los casos alcanza más que bien con ¼W).



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...por cierto, espero no resultar pesado pero...¿para qué sirve le condensador de 10uF en serie de la R1?


Está ahí para bloquear la continua que pudiera haber en la realimentación. Pongamos el caso de un operacional con ganancia 10 (es poca, pero es un lindo número).
Si a la salida aparece una tensión continua (por esas cosas de las tolerancias) de 1mV junto con la alterna (audio), al lazo de realimentación entra todo y ahora habrá a la salida 10mV de continua.
Con el condensador en su lugar podés pensar que la resistencia del denominador en la fórmula de ganancia vale infinito para la continua. Entonces... (el resto te lo dejo, que sale solo)



vierc dijo:


> en el circuito del preamplificador con phantom que sale en la miniatura de adjuntos del mensaje de arriba, cual de las resistencias tengo que substituir por un potenciometro para regular la ganancia?


Mhhhhhhh... Más bien te diría que no y no.
No uses ese circuito y no pretendas cambiarle la ganancia.

¿Por qué? _No _a  lo primero porque podrás ver sin mucho esfuerzo cómo está conectado el operacional. Si la realimentación es positiva, es feo lo que le puede pasar. Por lo menos invertí las entradas para hacer lo que querés, así queda con realimentación negativa.

El segundo _no_ va porque para cambiar la ganancia desde el operacional deberías variar la resistencia de 100k (ya dicho) o la de 22k. Si variás la de 100k, cambia la frecuencia del pasabajos que forma con el C de 47pf.
Si variás la de 22k, cambia el balance entre las señales (todavía son balanceadas, acordate) que tiene desde los transistores.
En caso de querer variar la ganancia habría que hacerlo en la parte transistorizada.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...justo encima de esa resistencia de 100k está el condensador en paralelo que quizá necesite de 47nF?...


100k en paralelo con 47pf te dan una f(-3dB) de casi 34kHz.
Aplicá la fórmula que te pasé más arriba y calculá el valor que necesitás de acuerdo al de la resistencia que hayas usado.



vierc dijo:


> ...quiero construir un rack con 6 preamplificador con phantom como este, bastaria con ese transformador o le meto otro de mas amperaje?


¿12+12V/500mA?
No lo veo bien parado con 6 de esos. Algo un poco más potente le vendría mejor. Va a mejorar mucho la regulación al cargarlo. Un par de Amper de corriente serían más saludables.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...que Cacho u otro sabio nos aclare...


Corrección: ...que Cacho *o un* sabio nos aclare...



vierc dijo:


> Realmente lo que amplifica como tu dices son los transistores, el operacional solo es para eliminar el ruido de la señal balanceada.
> ...
> Rectifico lo de antes, los transistores adaptan la señal para que el operacional pueda trabajar con ella y amplificarla, aparte de eliminar ruido al acer la comparacion del balance.


Casi. El operacional suma las dos señales, sí. Pero también amplifica. Tiene una ganancia de 4,5, que se multiplica por la que le den los transistores.
....
Como las entradas inversoras y no inversoras de los operacionales tienen características un poco distintas, se debe "acondicionar" la señal, para que no sea el micrófono el que vea la carga, sino algún "intermediario" (buffer). Tené presente que están muy relacionadas las dos señales que vienen por el cable. Son como una soga: Si tirás de un lado, el otro se mueve.

Por eso se pone esa primera etapa ahí (no me parece muy linda, pero si te gusta, dale): Para que sean los transistores los que se las vean con las diferencias de corriente del operacional y no el micro.

Saludos


----------



## vierc (Sep 30, 2009)

Gracias Cacho, pero ahora ya me estoy echando patras...

Necesito un preamplificador de 6 canales balanceados con phantom para un estudio de gravacion de maquetas casero, en principio este me parecia bien, pero claro, sin probarlo?? me añadira ruido a la señal o me la modificara... no se he visto varios circuitos pero ninguno me acaba de convencer...

tu que me suguieres????

gracias y saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 30, 2009)

gracias cacho!! y no hace falta que lo corrigas, sí, eres un sabio jeje.

yo tengo montado ese circuito, es simple y suena muy bien, solo que le he puesto el transformador de entrada y he ganado más ganancia y tengo la entrada balanceada:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/lf071_mic.htm

en la R2 es donde he puesto el control de ganancia....si quieres que la entrada sea balanceada se me ocurre que tendrás que duplicar el circuito


aquí hay otro sólo con transistores pero la entrada no es balanceada...supongo que si quieres tener entrada balanceada también deberías duplicar el circuito:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/dyn_mic/dyn_mic.htm

y además ése tiene control de ganancia, si duplicas el mismo circuito digo yo que lo suyo es usar un potenciómetro stereo/doble para cada circuito.

un saludo


----------



## vierc (Sep 30, 2009)

Visto lo visto me parece que voy a optar por este circuito poniendo un potenciometro doble para las resistencias de 22k para controlar la ganancia sin interferir en el balanceo (corregirme si me equiboco) y 6 canales con un solo transformador de 12+12V/2A y un solo circuito para la phantom puenteada en los 6 preamplificador.

si es asi tendria que variar los valores de algun componente??

Gracias de nuevo!

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm

y ya que stoy, que diferencia hay entre los condensadores panasonnic FC, FM y NHG ???

http://www.banzaimusic.com/Panasonic-c-1534/

estoy un poco perdido en el tema de marcas de componentes...
si me echais un cable os lo agradeceria!
banzaimusic esta bien como proveedor o conoceis alguno mejor??


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 30, 2009)

yo sólo he pedido a banzai....no sé los demás cómo son..

respecto a los panasonic, he probado los FC  y los NHG y ambos están muy bien, no he notado gran diferencia entre ellos, pero sí que he notado que son mejores los de polipropileno, merece la pena si son para valores pequeños usar de polipropileno por ejemplo de marca WIMA no son caros ni grandes y te aseguro que el sonido mejora. 

un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2009)

Buenas...



vierc dijo:


> Necesito un preamplificador de 6 canales balanceados con phantom para un estudio de gravacion de maquetas casero...


¿Conocés esta página? Es muy recomendable.

Adentro podés encontrar diseños que son maravillas, y gratis. Un ejemplo de pre híbrido para micrófono con entrada balanceada lo tenés acá. Ese no le envidia nada al más bonito de los que vienen en una consola (a menos que quieras usar un transformador a la entrada).
Este otro es una maravilla minimalista (me encanta), y acá podés ver el proyecto de consola que pone en su sitio este hombre. En realidad es la primera parte, donde se ven las conexiones del pre de micrófono y del Phantom.
Revisá la página, que hay una fuente Phantom muy interesante y montones de información más que buena.

No te compliques la vida con potes dobles para controlar las ganancias. Mirá cómo están hechos los circuitos de este australiano y tomá el modelo (si no usás uno de esos). Después buscá algo que siga una de las líneas que él plantea, que son las más difundidas y usadas.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> en la R2 es donde he puesto el control de ganancia...


Ahí está el problema con el hiss...
Si ponés un condensador en paralelo con el pote, al variar la ganancia, varía la frecuecia del filtro.
Mejor dejá R2 como está y ponele un condensador para que la f(-3dB) esté por los 30/40kHz y reemplazá R1 por una resistencia de 100 Ohm en serie con un pote de 1k.

Control de ganancia listo y filtro bien quieto.


Slaudos


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 30, 2009)

Probaré lo que dices!!! gracias

Me han encantado los que has posteado....sobre todo éste:

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project122.htm

Es muy parecido al que he montado yo la verdad, en lo que a minimalismo se refiere...ahí veo cómo es el control de ganancia, como comentas...

Creo que en cuanto termine y solucione los problemas del que estoy montando lo meteré en un rack para meter otros previos, como el minimalista, sin transformador, para tener otro sonido etc..

Un saludo!!!


----------



## vierc (Sep 30, 2009)

Muchas Gracias Cacho!!!

Has sido de gran ayuda, realmente hay circuitos muy interesantes!!
optare por el primero que has dicho y le anyadire algunas cosillas

ya ire comentando como va y seguramente preguntando mas dudas

un saludo!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2009)

De nada y de nada.

Comenten cuando haya novedades, que siempre está bueno.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 1, 2009)

novedades..


he de decir que en R2 la he puesto a 10k y R1 a 1k:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/lf071_mic.htm

en 10k....probaré a ponerle un condensador de 1 nF

fc = 1/2*pi*R*C=1/2*pi*10000*1nF=16000 hz

para que corte alrededor de esa frecuencia y todas las frecuencias más agudas se atenuen por la pendiente...aunque creo que tendré que escoger otro valor de resistencia y otro para el condensador para cortar mejor por 14000....porque el ruido me da que viene desde más abajo...me estoy dando cuenta de que la resistencia tiene que ser del 1% fijo porque varía bastante de 10k a 10k5 por ejemplo...


y después de la resistencia de 1k va el condensador de 10uF y seguidamente va al potenciómetro de ganancia de 100k, fijándome en el circuito de la figura 3, que es básicamente lo que estoy haciendo y creo que desde un principio debería hacerlo hecho así, pero no lo encontré antes, lástima...

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project30a.htm

entiendo que la resistencia variable no es el control de ganancia y que viene donde va marcado...tal y como lo he puesto yo, verdad?

de todas formas ahora está ya más decente...sólo que al eq en agudos me exageran un poco....aunque bueno mira tú por donde sin quererlo con el hiss tengo una especie de emulador de magneto de bobina abierta que en estos tiempos se hechan muchas veces de menos jajajajj

por cierto, si quiero más ganancia en el circuito podría sustituir r2 ? por una de 1k con su correspondiente condensador en paralelo?? o con una resistencia ajustable, sin condensador en paralelo para probar, podría ver qué resistencia puedo poner en r2 ?? y una vez encontrara el valor de r2 oportuno y la frecuencia de corte adecuada poner la resistencia elegida en r2 y su correspondiente condensador en paralelo..

un saludo!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> tenia por casa un 101 cerámico, es decir, con 100 pF...y no sé si será psicológico pero he hecho pruebas y el ruido ha bajado un poco



No es sicología, es física.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> fc = 1/2*pi*R*C=1/2*pi*10000*(100pF*10e-12)=15923 Hz
> si no me equivoco estoy cortado por esa frencuencia?


Caaaaaaaaaaaasi...
La frecuencia la calculás así, aunque no es que corte todo lo que esté por encima, sino que lo atenúa. Revisá la cuenta, que tiene una cosilla mal (la frecuencia es "un poco" más grande).



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> y después de la resistencia de 1k va el condensador de 10uF y seguidamente...
> ...tal y como lo he puesto yo, verdad?


Ahí me perdí. ¿Un esquema es posible?

En el caso del circuito de ESP, VR1 es el que regula la ganancia y ésta es igual a 1+(VR1/R9).
Ahora, sea P1 el potenciómetro que usaste. La ganancia de tu amplificador será 1+(R2/[R1+P1]).
La función de R1 en este caso es evitar que el denominador se haga 0 y dispare la ganancia al infinito. En el circuito de ESP el filtro que te tiene a maltraer está hecho en la entrada con R8 y C2, y en tu caso no hay ninguno originalmente así que entran al operacional TODAS las frecuencias que vengan por el cable.

Ahora, con las fórmulas de ganancia puestas y acordándote de aquello de la Xc, juntá las dos cosas a ver qué se te ocurre (no tiene que ver con tu asunto en particular, pero es algo que tarde o temprano se te va a ocurrir)



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...y una vez encontrara el valor de r2 oportuno y la frecuencia de corte adecuada poner la resistencia elegida en r2 y su correspondiente condensador en paralelo


Esta opción me gustó.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 2, 2009)

bueno, mientras repaso mis malas matemáticas, buscaré un valor adecuado para r2 luego ya intentaré sacar el cálculo de nuevo con el valor de ese resistencia. Intentaré atenuar por encima de 14000 Hz por ejemplo.

pero esa atenuación realmente es un filtro pasa bajos con una pendiente muy larga?? o simplemente a partir de ese frecuencia todas las demás se atenuan unos cuantos db? y cuantos db se atenuan???

un saludo


----------



## vierc (Oct 2, 2009)

Bueno, ya he decidido como lo voy hacer

Voy a usar varios circuitos de la pagina sound.westhost cuando los tenga todos ligados pasare el esquema completo del proyecto haber que os parece...

Ahora me surgue un problema grande, uno de los circuitos, un regulador de tension que pinta muy bien, no tiene ningun valor de los componentes, y no se ni por donde empezar, solo se que los diodos son 1N4001 y uno de los condensadores de 100nf. Si me pudierais echar una mano para sacar los valores, no sabes cuanto os lo agradeceria. Es lo unico que me falta para tirar paradelante con el proyecto.

El circuito es este:

http://sound.whsites.net/project05b.htm

Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2009)

vierc;206303 Ahora me surgue un problema grande dijo:
			
		

> http://sound.westhost.com/project05b.htm[/URL]



Ese esquema funciona perfectamente, pero no tiene nada de extraño...solo es una aplicación estándard de los reguladores LM317 y LM337. En este post 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/utilizar-regulador-lm317-morir-intento-18764/
tenés toda la información necesaria para construirla. Los valores que te falten los podés ver en la foto de esa misma página ;-).


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> pero esa atenuación realmente es un filtro pasa bajos con una pendiente muy larga?? o simplemente a partir de ese frecuencia todas las demás se atenuan unos cuantos db? y cuantos db se atenuan???


Cae 6dB/oct.

Si lo ponés en 14kHz empieza a actuar en la octava que tiene a esa frecuencia en el medio y para el final de esa octava bajó 6dB.
En este caso (f=14kHz), empieza en los 9kHz y termina en los 18kHz, redondeando.

Te recomendaría buscar una frecuencia de alrededor de 30kHz por lo menos, para que la atenuación empiece recién por los 20kHz y no pierdas señal audible.

Ah, el otro filtro que habías calculado no era de  16kHz, sino de 160kHz ;-)

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 2, 2009)

si empieza a cortar en 20Khz ni siquiera voy a escuchar lo que estoy atenuando no?? vamos yo soy joven y llego a los 18000 Hz...

el ruido el hiss está más abajo...total...quizá no tenga solución porque tengo hiss por los 15000Hz...

total, quizá debería rehacerlo...porque no es normal ese hiss tan audible..

de momento probaré a buscar la r2 adecuada y probaré a cortar por 25Khz o antes, para que tenga una atenuación en las frecuencias más altas y audibles...

¿como lo ves?

un saludo


EDITO:


creo que tengo solucionado más o menos el hiss!!

en r2 he puesto una resistencia ajustable de 100k....la he ajustado hasta llegar al máximo nivel de ganancia y posteriormente he ido probando diferentes condensadores que he comprado...

uno de ellos, el de 471k, si no me equivoco, son 470pF, me ha quitado bastante los ruidos y haciendo pruebas y analizando la verdad es que no me ha quitado frecuencias importanes, las ha atenuado.

entonces he probado a intentar darle más ganancia con en r2 y lo he puesto al máximo 100k, con el test realmente me ha dado 82k apróximadamente.

al poner el condensador en paralelo he podido subir el valor de r2 y con esto he conseguido un nivel de ganancia bastante alto, ya estoy conforme con esa ganancia.

lo que pasa es que he hecho la cuenta para ver en qué frecuencia estoy cortando y no me cuadra...

a parte, he puesto un potenciómetro de 47k, pero tengo mucho recorrido, me da que voy a tener que usar uno de 1k por ejemplo...

un saludo!!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> en r2 he puesto una resistencia ajustable de 100k [y] he ido probando diferentes condensadores...
> uno de ellos, el de ... 470pF, me ha quitado bastante los ruidos y haciendo pruebas y analizando la verdad es que no me ha quitado frecuencias importanes, las ha atenuado.


Con esos valores tenés la frecuencia de corte alrededor de los 3,5kHz (varía con 100 u 82k).
Deberías perder mucha respuesta en agudos. Algún número no me cierra en eso.
Si en lugar de 100k fueran 10k los números me gustarían más (se va a 35kHz el corte).



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...he puesto un potenciómetro de 47k, pero tengo mucho recorrido, me da que voy a tener que usar uno de 1k por ejemplo.


¿Dónde pusiste ese pote? ¿En serie con R1?

Por favor, ¿podés poner un esquema de lo que tenés en este momento par poder verlo más fácilmente?


Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 3, 2009)

adjunto un esquema de la parte en cuestión...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 3, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...he puesto un potenciómetro de 47k, pero tengo mucho recorrido...



Con eso y viendo el esquema, bienvenido al mundo de los logaritmos. Vas a oir el mismo tipo de respuesta con cualquiero otro valor que le pongas. Te va a parecer que la señal crece "casi todo en el último quinto de giro".
Necesitarías un pote logarítmico inverso para compensar eso, pero no son fáciles de conseguir (si se consiguen).
Hay algunas maneras de armarlo (un pote lineal con algunas resistencias). Sé que en Pisotones.com está traducido un artículo sobre "La Vida Secreta de los Potenciómetros" donde se habla del asunto.

Cambiando un poco el ángulo, si atenuando por aquel lado no va, probá algo del estilo de esto que te adjunto. En este esquema, C2 es el que filtra las frecuencias. Entre 82 y 150pf deberían andar bien ahí. Agregué R2 y R5 como desacople de salida y entrada y no debería haber ruidos así. No son muy distintos los circuitos, no es difícil hacer el cambio. Si tenés ganas, probalo.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 4, 2009)

adjunto la respuesta en frecuencia del previo con el filtro aplicado...se puede ver como se atenuan los agudos...en principio no es mucho, pero me gustaría que quitase menos, pero claro, entonces no atenuaría tanto el hiss...

creo que optaré a modificar el circuito tal y como indicas, aunque a la entrada y salida no usaré los de 100uF sino los de 10uF que tengo...es necesaria esa resistencia de 2k2??

un saludo!! y gracias por molestarte y hacer el circuito!


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 4, 2009)

novedades...

he montado el circuito que me has puesto pero sigue el hiss...he ido probado por partes, he apagado la phantom, he quitado el cable del micro, he quitado el cable de la entrada al previo....el hiss aumentaba...entonces eso me ha llevado a pensar en lo siguiente...
¿será por "culpa" del transformador?...

he vuelto a dejar el circuito tal y como estaba del autor....en r2 he situado la resistencia ajustable a la máxima ganancia antes de empezar a hacer ruidos...(no sé que nombre tendrá cuando llega a ese límite) y he probado a colocar en paralelo un condensador de 1 nF en la salida del transformador...

el hiss se atenua....entonces he podido subir la resistencia ajustable al máximo valor, obteniendo una buena ganancia....he hecho unas grabaciones y me convence en un principio..

en potenciómetro lo he puesto en serie como lo tenía desde un principio con la resistencia de 1k y el condensador de 10uf (ahora le tengo puesto el que tú pusiste de 100uf).....miraré lo que comentas sobre los potenciómetros antilogarítmicos...

y ahora que lo miro, es algo que se hace para eliminar como ya vimos frecuencias de radio etc...en mi caso hiss...tal y como aparece en el circuito de la figura 3...hay un condensador en paralelo a la salida del transformador...

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project30a.htm


de todas formas, no sería lo suyo atenuar esas frecuencias antes de amplificarlas con el opamp??

un saludo!!


----------



## vierc (Oct 4, 2009)

Buenas de nuevo

Aqui os dejo el esquema final del proyecto a ver que os parece, se admiten sugerencias.

Lo subo en archivo rar ya que la imagen es un poco grande.

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 4, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...he ido probado por partes, he apagado la phantom, he quitado el cable del micro, he quitado el cable de la entrada al previo....el hiss aumentaba...entonces eso me ha llevado a pensar en lo siguiente...
> ¿será por "culpa" del transformador?...


¿Y no lo desconectaste en alguna de las pruebas?



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...y ahora que lo miro, es algo que se hace para eliminar como ya vimos frecuencias de radio etc...en mi caso hiss...tal y como aparece en el circuito de la figura 3...hay un condensador en paralelo a la salida del transformador...


Ahí tenés otro tipo más de filtro. 
La cosa es que, si te fijás, se agrega además del RL (formado por el transformador y R7) una ressitencia de 4k7 con el condensador en serie. Con eso las frecuencias más altas verán un corto en el condensador (o sea, sólo verán el valor de R8) y la resistencia total será de ~2k8 (R7//R8). Las frecuencias más bajas irán viendo una resistencia (Xc) cada vez mayor en el condensador y por lo tanto un valor cada vez más cercano al de R7.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> de todas formas, no sería lo suyo atenuar esas frecuencias antes de amplificarlas con el opamp??


Precisamente eso hace el circuito de la fig.3 y eso hacía el condensador en paralelo con la R de 47k en el esquema que te pasé.
Por lo demás, supongo a estas alturas que estás escuchando un ruido producido por el acople no perfecto entre el transformador y el AO. La resistencia de 2k2 que había en el esquema que subí antes debería ayudar a bajar ese ruido. Quizá valores más grandes también ayudarían. Eso será de prueba y error, o saber bien los datos del transformador y tener ganas de hacer varias cuentas.


@Vierc: Se ve lindo el circuito, sólo le pondría un control de volumen a cada canal. Con semejante cantidad ya de cosas, un pote más para cada salida no es una gran diferencia en complejidad ni costo, y te da un plus de flexibilidad.
Ah, y acordate de que en el foro escribimos "que" y no "q". Eso dejáselo al chat, que acá no queda bien ;-)

Saludos


Ah, me olvidaba: Revisá las resistencias limitadoras de los LEDs del Phantom. Si tenés un poco más de 40V y son de 680r, se me hacen medio chicas... Más bien iría por algo cerca de los 2k.


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 5, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y no lo desconectaste en alguna de las pruebas?



Sí, lo he probado en todos modos...



Cacho dijo:


> La resistencia de 2k2 que había en el esquema que subí antes debería ayudar a bajar ese ruido. Quizá valores más grandes también ayudarían. Eso será de prueba y error, o saber bien los datos del transformador y tener ganas de hacer varias cuentas.



  Probaré con una resistencia ajustable de 10k o más a ver si encuentro un buen punto sin filtro ni nada, luego ya probaré a el filtro si hace falta...


  Estoy ya cerca...el previo me encanta cómo suena, ahora sólo tengo que quitar ese ruido para que pueda usarlo en condiciones...tal y como está valdría, pero quiero usarlo para grabaciones y ese ruido no es tolerable.

  Aprovecho para preguntar si me valdrían estas fuentes para alimentar tanto la phantom como el previo y así las fuentes estarían lejos del rack...además estarían destinadas para alimentar más previos....

http://www.banzaimusic.com/EH-18V-DC-EU-1000mA.html

y para la phantom: (sabiendo que mi oktava consume 8mA)

http://www.banzaimusic.com/EH-40V-DC-EU-100mA.html



un saludo!!


----------



## vierc (Oct 5, 2009)

Gracias Cacho!! y perdon por las abrebiaturas, es la costumbre.

El control de volumen diria que ya esta puesto, si te refieres al control de ganancia del preamplificador, y la resistencia del led se alimenta de 15v diria, o esa es mi intensión, alomejor me he equibocado al dibujar.

Se me ocurren un par de preguntas:

El transformador es suficiente con 25VA 2x0.85A o le pongo uno de 40VA 2x1,35A ?

Las resistencias bastan de 1/4W o ves alguna que tendria que ser de mas? aparte de dos que ya señaliza con 1W.

Gracias, y saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...me valdrían estas fuentes para alimentar tanto la phantom como el previo y así las fuentes estarían lejos del rack...además estarían destinadas para alimentar más previos....



La primera, para los preamplificador, debe andar bien. Ahora, si vas a usar una fuente, ¿por qué no una partida con un circuito acorde?.
Te ahorrarías algunos problemas derivados de la fuente simple ;-)
El asunto del Phantom... Ahí vamos más complicados. En el caso de los micrófonos, no es crítico que sea un votaje determinado (lo sabrás ya), pero sí es crucial que esté *muy* bien filtrado.
Si bien el ruido de la alimentación llega finalmente a ambas entradas de la circuitería (inversora y no inversora) de salida de la cápsula y debería anularse, no estamos en un mundo perfecto e ideal. Una parte (más grande o pequeña según la calidad del mic) va a salir.
En el tipo de fuentes que ponés ahí, el filtrado no es de lo mejor y no hay un gran cuidado en evitar los ruiditos. Probá cómo sale la señal con uno de estos y si te convence, adelante.

@Vierc:
Perdón, toma alimentación de los 15V. Se me enroscaron las lineas.
En cuanto al transformador, tratá de que no te quede muy justo por esas cosas de la regulación. Esto termina traduciéndose en una caída de tensión del transformador  frente a la carga. Si le sobra un poco de corriente, la caída va a ser menor y tendrás más estabilidad.
Me quedaría con el de 40VA.


Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 21, 2009)

vierc que tal va tu proyecto?

no he tenido tiempo para mirar lo mío hasta hoy, he colocado la resistencia tras el condensador de entrada y un condensador de 100pF en paralelo en el secundario del transformador. Resultado, buena ganancia. El hiss sigue ahí, quizá algo menos pero acabo de probar el kit que compré basado en un simple ne5534 y poco más y también mete el hiss por lo que no es problema de mi circuito. Tampoco es del cable, porque he probado con varios. tampoco es de los micros...

la conclusión supongo que ahora está con el hiss correcto, pero con una ganancia adecuada casi ni se nota. Supongo que será el propio ruido del operacional a esas ganancias??

el problema que tengo ahora es el recorrido del potenciómetro, estoy haciendo pruebas con uno lineal y una resistencia ajustable para hacerlo antilogarítmico siguiendo la página recomendada por cacho...

voy a meterlo en la carcasa de un "karaoke" averiado que me encontré y le cambiaré simplemente el frontal para costumizarlo...haré hueco en la misma carcasa para futuros previos...

los consejos son bienvenidos..

un saludo!!


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 12, 2009)

me falta poco para meterlo en su rack....de momento lo haré funcionar a pilas ya que no consume mucho y no va a estar siempre encendido.  Si lo veo necesario ya me haré una pequeña fuente de alimentación regulada para el previo y phantom...supongo que con un LM317 y poco más podría conseguir algo intersante no?

dejaré "hueco" en el rack para los próximos previos....de momento estoy pensando en uno sin transformador de entrada y balanceado electrónicamente, para un sonido más transparente....y otro que tengo pensado es alguno basado en discreto...

por cierto, finalmente he quitado el condensador de polipropileno de la salida de 10uF...supongo que no hay ningún problema ya que el previo lo conecto a la entrada de linea del conversor A/D que ya tiene su condensador de entrada....no?

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola Alberto

Por lo del condensador quitado, no creo que vayas a tener ningún problema. Reemplazar el condensador por una resistencia de poco valor (unos 100r) en serie con la salida (si no la tiene ya) sería interesante para desacoplar el cable del resto del previo.
No es indispensable, pero sirve.

Y esperamos los avances, a ver cómo queda el aparatito.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 12, 2009)

probaré lo que dices... por cierto, estoy usando resistencias metal film de 1%....las de carbón se "llevan" peor para el audio? meten ruido/distorsión?? o es indiferente y solo tiene que ver la tolerancia

un saludo y gracias


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2009)

Las de metal hacen menos ruido que las de carbón.

El ruido este se debe principalmente a la temperatura, y las de metal se comportan mejor en ese campo, aunque las de alambre son aún mejores. Acá hay un poquito de info sobre el tema. 
Johnson fue el que se dio cuenta de la existencia de ese ruido y por eso lleva su nombre. Otro que anduvo por ahí (y varios otros lugares de la electrónica) fue Nyquist y se puede encontrar el ruido también como "de Nyquist" o "de Johnson-Nyquist".

Googleá eso y vas a encontrar info.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2009)

Y estas otras son aún mejores.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/resistencias-naked-z-foil-altisimas-prestaciones-audio-14473/


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y estas otras son aún mejores.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/resistencias-naked-z-foil-altisimas-prestaciones-audio-14473/


Recuerdo haber leído el post. Y cayó en lo profundo del olvido de este cerebro mío...

¿Tuviste ocasión de usarlas Fogo? ¿Alguna idea de precios?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> .....¿Tuviste ocasión de usarlas Fogo? ¿Alguna idea de precios?


Yess
El precio en proporción a una Metal Film 1% es "carísimo" Aprox. U$ 0,08 c/u.
Lo cual a un diseño bastante complejo no hace la “gran diferencia”.

Se nota alguna diferencia: Sip, pero claro que NO con la oreja. Estamos hablando de hilar muy, muy, muy fino.

En rasgos generales:
Mejoro la respuesta a frecuencia dentro de un margen de error de -0.1db hasta 1,2Mhz, (Antes 950Khz)
El ruido total se redujo -2db en iguales condiciones de prueba y analizados 5 circuitos con combinaciones diversas, (Como referencia se empleo siempre el mismo juego de semiconductores).
Llegando a casi -4 db de diferencia con 70º C

Todavía queda por analizar:
La desaparición de una sutil interferencia de HF y que tanto se le puede atribuir a las resistencias una reducción de la distorsión muy interesante, esto tiene su lógica, pero igualmente quiero más pruebas y mas específicas.

Resumen un poco subjetivo  y no 100% profesional: “Me gustaron”
Defecto importante: Son frágiles y el solo echo de tocarlas cambia su impedancia, están pensadas para montaje automatizado exclusivamente.

Edit:
Las condiciones de prueba siempre las mismas, estabilización térmica general de 4 Hs a temperatura constante, tiempo de encendido, Etc.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2009)

Buen dato.
No creo que las vaya a encontrar por acá, ni si me irán a ser muy útiles (se me ocurre que para instrumentación deben andar perfecto), pero si las llego a ver en algún cajón de alguna casa de electrónica, algunos pesos me gasto seguro.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Resumen un poco subjetivo  y no 100% profesional: “Me gustaron”
> Defecto importante: Son frágiles y el solo echo de tocarlas cambia su impedancia, están pensadas para montaje automatizado exclusivamente.


Muy buen resumen. Una opinión y la contra que tienen. ¿Quémás se puede pedir?

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 13, 2009)

gracias por la info!!

tengo una duda pendiente.....(realmente muchísimas) jeje

cuando hice las comparaciones en su momento me dio la impresión que el condensador de salida de polipropileno de 10uF 250v (no polarizado) me da menos señal en la salida que uno de tántalo de 10uF 40v. o uno electrolítico panasonic 10u 25v.

¿tiene sentido lo que digo?

realmente el polipropileno ME suena más neutro que el panasonic o el de tántalo, el de tántalo es más parecido al de polipropileno...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 13, 2009)

Debe ser culpa de la resistencia interna del capacitor.
Fijate de medirlas a ver si son iguales.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 19, 2009)

finalmente he quitado la resistencia de carbón, y no he puesto ninguna. (a la entrada del AO) y no tengo problemas de ruidos. 

Estoy muy contento con el resultado, ¡muchas gracias Cacho! Estoy aprendiendo algo, poco a poco.

Conseguí un rack metálico de un video DVD y le cambiaré el frontal para personalizarlo con los knobs, leds y switch:

http://www.thomann.de/es/thon_rackblende_2he.htm



Pienso montar una fuente de unos 18v para el previo y 48v para la phantom.

He pensado que para aprovechar esa misma fuente, como voy a tener hueco en el rack, puedo añadir otro previo e incluso un tercero.

NUEVO PROYECTO:

Como me sobra otro sowter de entrada igual, de 200:30k, he pesando que podría montar otro, pero esta vez discreto, para tener varios tipos en el mismo rack.

He encontrado este viejo esquema, de la marca Altec, buena marca, sobre todo conocida por sus previos a válvulas y compresores.

Tiene un diseño bajado en transistores:

http://www.kadiak.org/tel/altec456b.jpg

tiene buena pinta, trafo de entrada y salida, yo sólo usaría el de entrada en un principio. Lo que me llama la atención es que el control de ganancia esté al principio no?

busco algo minimalista.

He encontrado este que está más documentado:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/ecmmic.html

Supongo que es "similar" , usa un primer transistor amplificando  ¿a la mitad? y luego otro final amplificando a tope...el altec tiene dos en el segundo "bloque" y el otro sólo uno, por lo que deduzco que esto le hace tener menos ganancia. La idea es añadirle el sowter  de entrada como lo hice al esquema del ne5534 de la misma página.

¿Alguna recomendación?

Para controlar la ganancia de ese esquema qué tal hacer lo mismo que hace el altec, al comienzo...

si os digo la verdad, hice una prueba cuando empecé a montar el previo de este hilo, comparé a grabar una voz con un micrófono dinámico directo al trafo sowter y de ahí a un previo con un único transistor y lo comparé con el previo interno de la interface de protools...resultados?? un único transistor con el sowter no tenía gran diferencia con el otro previo...la había, pero no muchísima...por ello pienso que usando el trafo de entrada, dos transistores de bajo ruido que tengo en casa, BC549C y buenos condensadores,la cosa dará un resultado bueno

un saludo!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 21, 2009)

Y...

A experimentar se ha dicho. Pero conseguite el datasheet del AL2712 que usaba Altec (o averiguá qué modelo comercial era) para comparar las características con las del 549 que pensás usar.

Como dato aparte, muchos de los que usan transistores prefieren los de alto (o muy alto) voltaje. No porque sea necesario, sino porque tienen una zona lineal mucho más larga que los de menores voltajes y eso te da más espacio para "jugar".
Los MPSA42/92 son comunes y quizá te sean útiles. 

En lo que respecta al circuito, la primera parte es el transistor ese trabajando en Clase A (¡cómo les gusta eso a los músicos!) y la segunda los otros dos, que multiplican la corriente para hacer que el trafo cumpla su parte.
Toda la segunda parte se podría cambiar por un condensador nomás (en tren minimalista), pero tendrías que tener cuidado con la corriente que le pedirás a este engendrito: Puede entregar muy poca (creo que no me equivoco, pero si alguien encuentra un error...).

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 29, 2009)

sigo investigando...los previos marca Neve hoy en día son muy usados, ya que aportan muchísimo "color"...

por aquí imágenes del neve 1272:

http://images.google.es/images?hl=e...esnum=0&q=neve 1272&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


y por aquí el interior de un módulo:

http://www.boriscarloff.com/mp3/3.JPG

se ve que lleva un trafo de entrada, otro de salida y un operacional discreto.


aqui encontramos un esquema, donde se diferencia la sección de previo y de salida:

http://www.jlmaudio.com/neve_ba283.htm

el circuito del previo tiene sólo 3 transistores y el de salida otros 3.

Mi pregunta es....podria prescindir del segundo esquema de salida y conectar directamente al primer circuito los trafos de entrada y salida o necesitaría ajustar la salida con el segundo esquema para que el trafo de salida haga bien su trabajo? 

es más, podría montar sólo el primer esquema del previo, usando sólo el trafo de entrada, y sin trafo de salida con una no balanceada  ¿cómo ajustaría la ganancia?

aunque quizá para eso monto este circuito:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/ecmmic.html

que tiene menos ganancia, 20dB, pero es bastante sencillo.

un saludo y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project37.htm

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project37a.htm

¿Ya viste estos dos circuitos?

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 30, 2009)

sí, los había visto lo que pasa es que no tengo claro si valdría para previo de micrófono y veo que sólo tiene 10dB de ganancia, no sé si podría obtener más.

supongo que con el trafo de entrada podría valer ese circuito...

también he visto esto:

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project13.htm

el primer circuito, dos transistores, a 30v y 32 dB de ganancia....con el trafo de entrada de 1:6 creo que tendría suficiente ganancia...interesante y minimalista no?

los 30v los podré sacar en cuanto monte esta fuente:

http://fivefishstudios.com/index.php/PSU-2448mk2-Kit.html

por lo que podré meter en el mismo rack el previo con trafo basado en el 5534 y el otro previo discreto otro también con trafo....uno con 18v y otro a 30v....y cada uno de ellos con su correspondiente phantom.


----------



## dreamgame (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola AlbertoMiranda, he leido tu post desde el principio, y ademas de comprobar que tienes buen gusto en hardware de previos clasicos. Veo que te has planteado casi las mismas dudas que yo hace algun tiempo.

Entre otros proyectos, construyo previos de micro bajo demanda de clase A. Partiendo del diseño de clasicos como API o Neve.

Por ejemplo. Cuando construyo un simil de API uso transformadores de entrada y salida Cinemag y operacional discreto API 2520.
Por ejemplo un cinemag CMMI-8-PCA en la entrada y un CMOQ-2S (o 2H Para alta impedancia) Dan un gran resultado, generalmente obtengo 69.3 db de ganancia y un THD < 0.003%. 
Pero para llegar a esos resultados tendras que probar varios operacionales discretos, hasta encontrar el que te gusta. El API original se sigue fabricando, y le han salido cantidad de clones economicos.

Con respecto a la conversacion que mantenias antes sobre los condensadores de salida, si lo quieres quitar has de asegurarte de que hay menos de 1mV de DC en la salida. Te aconsejo que pruebes los condensadores WIMA, igual son un poco caros, pero la diferencia con cualquier otro es abismal. De hecho en los equipos "pro" la mayoria de los condensadores, son WIMA.

Asi que nada, un saludo, y celebro ver que no soy el unico en Madrid que se construye sus previos.


----------



## Fafino (Ago 13, 2019)

Hola a todos. Aprovechando que se ha hablado de transformadores, en algún tiempo pensé dn haceme uña caja directa pasiva, cosa que fue imposible porque acá en colombia es muy difícil y caro conseguir ese tipo de transformadores. Mi pregunta radica en la forma en còmo esos trafos alcanzan dichas impedancia al primario y secundario, por ejemplo, en una pastilla de guitarra eléctrica de unos 9 kohms de impedanxia usa mucho alambre de cobre y de un grosor ridículo, hablamos dw miles dd vueltas en la bobina. Es igual con estos dichosos trafos o usan alguna resistencia interna??


----------

